# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  من تونس مباشرة... رمضان والعيد مع جلابياتي غير

## احلام تونس

السلام عليكم

الله يبلغنا رمضان لا فاقدين ولا مفقودين ويجمعنا على الطاعات مع اهلنا واحبابنا قولوا امين



مشاركتي في البازار بعد غيبة طويلة نسبية، حياكن  :16: 



*ملاحظة قبل البدء: للتاجرات والاهل ابيع بالجملة باسعار منافسة ما تحصلونها غير عندي وشحن مجاني، حياكن واتس اب 0021655477317 لاكثر صور واسعار الجملة* 






1- جلابية فراشة فري سايز (ممكن ميني او طويلة) + برنوس (بشت) قماش شيفون متوفرين بمجموعة كبيرة من الالوان، السعر 550 درهم والشحن على حسابي (للجملة سعر خاص)










2- جلابيات فراشة قطن تونسي بحزام داخلي متوفرين باكثر من ديزاين ولون السعر 140 درهم للحبة (وللجملة سعر خاص) والشحن على حسابي














3- جلابيات قصة عادية قطن تونسي ناعم وبارد متوفرين باكثر من ديزاين ولون السعر 120 درهم للحبة (وللجملة سعر خاص) والشحن على حسابي














الكم الطويل ب 140 درهم والشحن عليا متوفر تشكيلة كبيرة من التطريزات





يتبع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## احلام تونس

- - - Updated - - -

4- السندباد التونسي بشكله الجديد موضة 2015 قماش قطن مشجر ناعم وبارد، السعر 180 درهم والشحن على حسابي (للجملة سعر خاص)








5- جلابيات حرير كريب ناعم وبارد ووايد فخم في اللبس فري سايز، متوفر بتشكيلة كبيرة من الالوان، السعر 250 درهم والشحن على حسابي (للجملة سعر خاص)








التواصل والاستفسار والطلب سواءا هني عالخاص او على واتس اب 0021655477317



*ملاحظة: للتاجرات والاهل ابيع بالجملة باسعار منافسة ما تحصلونها غير عندي وشحن مجاني، حياكن واتس اب لباقي الصور والاسعار*



 :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## أم زمرده

اللهم بلغنا رمضان و بارك لنا فيه وارزقنا صيامه وقيامك على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا يا رؤوف يا الله

----------


## مونتاج

ما شاء الله حلويييين 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## احلام تونس

اللهم آمين 





> اللهم بلغنا رمضان و بارك لنا فيه وارزقنا صيامه وقيامك على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا يا رؤوف يا الله

----------


## احلام تونس

تسلمين حبوبة وبالتوفيق لج ان شاء الله  :Smile: 





> ما شاء الله حلويييين 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبوبة

----------


## احلام تونس

امين واياج حبيبتي





> الله يوفقج

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## احلام تونس

امين واياكم حبيباتي







> بالتوفيق حبوبة





> الله يوووفقج

----------

